#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  Double A A4 Copy Paper 80gsm/75gsm/70gsm

## global34

Product Description
size : A4
brightness : 100% 
whiteness : CIE 167
Thickness : 110 um
Opacity : 95% 
Roughness : 140 ml/ min
Sheets/ Ream : 500 sheets
Reams/ Box : 5
Features and Benefits : 
1. Excellent image clarity & contrast.
2. High opacity and thickness.
3. High performance for both side printing/ copying.
4. Optimized smoothness on both surface.
5. Uniform toner/ ink absorption to provide good print evenness.
6. Paper dimensionally stable.
Suitable for : 
1. Photocopy.
2. Laser Printing.


3. Inkjet Printing.
And in one 20FCL they will be packed.
500 Sheets per Ream
5 Reams per Box
1560 Boxes per 20ft container With Pallet
1600 Boxes Per 20ft container Without Pallet
7800 Reams Total in one 20FCL With Pallet
8000 Reams Total in one 20FCL Without PalletSee More: Double A A4 Copy Paper 80gsm/75gsm/70gsm

----------

